# Driving Licence



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Again. 

I have on my licence entitlements for motorcycles and buses will these be carried over to a spanish licence or am i better to keep my british one. If so what about living address as when we do move we will no longer have an address in britain? 

Cheers 

Andy


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> Hello Again.
> 
> I have on my licence entitlements for motorcycles and buses will these be carried over to a spanish licence or am i better to keep my british one. If so what about living address as when we do move we will no longer have an address in britain?
> 
> ...


You can keep your British one until it expires. You need to have the required regular medicals dependent on your age though which are under Spanish Law. You will have an incorrect UK address, but that has been accepted by DVLC. I have a UK address, and thats important. Because if you lose your UK licence and you no longer have a a UK address or are not UK resident then they wont issue you with another one in Spain, and the Spanish won't have proof that you have a licence, therefore you might end up having to take a test again ... in Spain 

You can also swap it, and you're entitlements should be the same but use a gestor and make sure the categories are carried over as there was a recent example of the motorbike category being missed off a Spanish licence swap.


----------

